

Open source will quietly take over  - edw519
http://news.zdnet.co.uk/software/0,1000000121,39379900,00.htm

======
Tichy
Why do they state that Linux is still difficult to use? What difference would
it make to the majority of office workers, if the main applications work
(email, browser, office)? I think none. OK, I have heard that Open Office
Spreadsheets can not yet compete with Excel, but other than that?

~~~
graywh
The chair of my department at a research hospital is a big open source
advocate (actually, it's more like a big hatred for Microsoft). Most of the
staff does great, professors, programmers, but the admins struggle because
they have to interact with so many institution-wide systems that aren't
designed with cross-platform interoperability in mind. Thankfully, things are
slowly getting better, but this is definitely a roadblock on the road to
widespread adoption.

------
mynameishere
Err, I assume they mean "loudly".

